# Noel's first visit to the groomers



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Well Noel was getting really shaggy and it was time to visit the groomer. So I took her in today and told him to shaper her up and clean her up....I think I made him nuts asking a zillion quetions lol ... and we are limited on groomers and from everyone I talked to they said he was the best....

So she got shapped up, pad hair trimmed, nails trimmed, sanitary trim, ear hair plucked and all around made to look prettier







and she smells alot prettier









But it was like with a kid they have that shaggy baby hair and then get thier first haircut and it totally changes thier looks all the sudden they look like a little boy/girl and not a baby anymore. Thats how I felt when I went to pick her up. LOL

BUt I am happy with her new look. Here are a few pics from it.

Sorry these pics are sooo big. I didn't realize they where that large.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Dear GOODNESS she is just adorable!!!























Jack is in love


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG!! What a darling!! Pacino is STILL drooling!!

Marie & (Oh, Mommy she is sooooooo pretty can we have her??) Pacino


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh..My Goodness! she looks absolutely!.. positively! ....ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It also looks like she enjoys being a little model! ..so, so, cute!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

WOW!!!














She is very, very cute







What a doll !! how old is she??


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! She's grown so much already! What a sweetheart, love the cut!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is just darling!!!


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

I love her expression in the first picture, how do you get anything done with her around?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Noel is soooooo flipping cute!!!














I think your groomer did a FABULOUS job! He's a keeper for sure!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

She is absolutely adorable!! I think her new haircut is perrrrfect!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, she is sooo cute!!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

OMG, Noel looks absolutely adorable!!!







I love her new do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I want her, she is sooooo cute


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awww, she's precious


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Hellooo perfection, what a cutie!!!!



(perfection is my pet name for Vinny







)


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

My first reaction was Oh My Goodnes, What An Absolute Doll!" Then shortly thereafter "I Want Another Baby"!!! She looks soooo cute. Your Groomer did an excellent job and she still looks like an adorable baby to me. You must be absolutely head over heels in love with her.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Noel is so adorable! What a little model...look at her strike those poses!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Those pictures are just the right size








How adorable.</span>


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

So cute!!!
And the size of the pics, just perfect. That way we can admire her.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is absolutely a beautiful little girl. Looks like the groomer did a good job!


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

GOOD GRAVY, that has to be one of the cutest things I have ever seen. First time groomers pictures are definitly my fave. When they are so little and puppy like, yet so well groomed and nice, until about 5 minutes later when they roll around in the snow, hence you have to re-blow dry then and it just NEVER looks as good as it used to. . . . . 

Amy & (I really do prefer to look shaggy) Kita


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh, she is adorable! I love it!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Noel looks adorable!







The groomer did a great job!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is so adorable!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What a cutie Noel is







Adorable


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OH!!! She is adorable!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Well Noel was getting really shaggy and it was time to visit the groomer. So I took her in today and told him to shaper her up and clean her up....I think I made him nuts asking a zillion quetions lol ... and we are limited on groomers and from everyone I talked to they said he was the best....
> 
> So she got shapped up, pad hair trimmed, nails trimmed, sanitary trim, ear hair plucked and all around made to look prettier
> 
> ...







What a little cutie! Wish my groomer was that good. I'm thinking next time I go I'll take my laptop and pull up some pics and show her how it's done.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

So cute, she looks like a stuffed animal!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> Well Noel was getting really shaggy and it was time to visit the groomer. So I took her in today and told him to shaper her up and clean her up....I think I made him nuts asking a zillion quetions lol ... and we are limited on groomers and from everyone I talked to they said he was the best....
> 
> So she got shapped up, pad hair trimmed, nails trimmed, sanitary trim, ear hair plucked and all around made to look prettier
> 
> ...

















What a cutie pie I remember when our girl was that little so precious


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

she is really cute! she still looks like a little baby! aww...


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

Noel is adorable! That groomer did a great job. She looks like a tiny stuffed toy. I wish I could hold your cute baby!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh my, she is so precious. I think she looks like she is smiling in the second pic and just posing!!! What a little model, wow. She's beautiful with her new haircut!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank you everyone for such sweet comments on my baby. I am very fond of here. LOL

She is such a sweetheart but can be a pistol this morning I got out of the shower thinking I would find my sweet baby sitting on the mat as usual but not this morning she had destroyed the entire roll of toilet paper and had it all over the floor. LOL

Oh and for the one who asked how old she was....she is 17 weeks old. I have her since she was 12 weeks.

Oh and I had her weighed on Monday when I dropped in to pick up a deal of flea/tick stuff for my cat and she weighed 2 pounds even.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Oh my.......she is beautiful !!!!!!!


----------

